# Truck- mounted buck



## itweb (Sep 20, 2015)

P { margin-bottom: 0.08in; } Our master electrician and his helpers were installing wires using truck- mounted buck. I was working nearby. He said me to in a polite way “Get out of here”))) I asked him what is the law, and where its written... He did not know.
What is the law about truck-mounted buck and workers nearby?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

whats a truck mounted buck?:001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 










We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

